# Had a really nice day at training



## Nancy Jocoy (Apr 19, 2006)

I set up a double blind problem for a scent discriminatory air scent dog. 3 of us went out. 1 was the victim who left a scent article at the handler's truck. The three of us left together. Handler and flanker did not have a clue who was their victim. 

We crossed paths several times while walking switching back and forth around the field then wound up mid field (tall grass, could not see us) separated by about 60 feet. 

Was pleased the dog pegged it.and he had to work past one of the two others to get to me. He did not cross our paths as the handler decided to work the perimeter of the field first but I imagine it was a strange scent picture. I have been wanting to set up double blind scenarios for scent discriminatory air scent for awhile because some are skeptical of the concept. Going to keep at it..

-----

Also a teammate who is very good at setting up HR problems set us up with a building, an open field problem, and the woods. Each problem was 0 to 2 hides single blind (she went with us) she is very good though at being hard for us to read. 

Both dogs were spot on but it is really neat comparing notes. In the building both dogs were really interested in the exact same location, but neither indicated. Winds up there was a radio the teammate had been handling on the counter. But neither one of us "called it" as there was no indication or real committment.

The open field with a shed was standard easy fare. Though I have to admit Beau got out of sight when he ran to the shed and popped his head out one side then ran to the other side and popped it out to make eye contact. He was excited and bouncy. I got there and he continued to detail the shed and give his indication. I know folks sometimes don't like the dog making eye contact with the handler but I did not have an issue with that when I had Grim (who once stood up on his hind legs like a meerkat to find me) and some feel it is not uncommon with a herding dog. I think it IS an issue if the dog looks at you in order to make a decision to indicate or not but not if the dog is communicating with you to get you there and is committed to not leaving the source....I am not sure it is so much a problem. The HR dogs often get out of sight of the handler.

The hanging problem in the woods was interesting because both of the dogs pegged the high hide but then were showing behavior on a tree about 50 feet away. But no commitment - neither one of us called it or over detailed it and were correct. We think somehow there was scent transfer over to that tree.

It really is neat when two dogs work the same problem independantly as blind problems and do exactly the same thing and the handlers independantly come to the same conculusion and are both correct. 

Last year I learned something new. Cheap knee high panty hose make an awesome camoflage for jars and can be used to tie them places. Also keep out the bugs.


----------



## Sarah Platts (Jan 12, 2010)

As well as the added value to "hiding" what you are using to avoid ruffling someone's sensibilities. Sounds like you had a great training. I'm heading out to an HR workshop next weekend. Taking the Snothead and leaving the other two at Doggie Spa-Land (aka The Farm).


----------



## Nancy Jocoy (Apr 19, 2006)

I am looking forward to getting away for the WCU advanced seminar for 5 whole days end of May. Getting away is hard with my mother here. [stroke patient]. 

Two of the five days is field bone ID - I am going to have to find some way to get enough excercise for Beau to keep him from climbing out of his skin- 5 days is a lot of crate time! Working scenarios is not going to be enough.


----------



## Sarah Platts (Jan 12, 2010)

I've got the same problem with my guy. There's a reason I call him my ADHD dog. Plus being a shorthair doesn't help. Energy, energy, energy....[sigh] When going to a case, I've been known to stop off at a field and let him run a bit to help get rid of that nervous energy. Just to keep him level around the house I have to run several miles each day. I've got about 6 more years of dealing with this before he will start to slow down (hes' only 5 now)
. It's at times like this I wish he was a horse so I could just go out and lunge him for a bit.

Let me know how you like the WCU event. I did a weekend thing with Paul a couple of years ago when he was starting to get this all set up.


----------



## Sarah Platts (Jan 12, 2010)

Oh, the other value of the knee-high stockings is that it keeps folks from "taking" stuff. I've had several folks complain at seminars (where other people may be using/picking up their stuff) that their samples seem to get smaller and smaller by the end of the seminar.


----------



## mel boschwitz (Apr 23, 2010)

Why would anyone be skeptical of scent discrim air scent? If a trailing dog can scent discrim, why cant an air scent? ("Keep going till you find THAT scent").

Sounds like a great training day. Sounds like you and the other HR handler really read your dogs well.

Love the idea of the stockings. Thanks. Adding that to my shopping list!


----------



## Nancy Jocoy (Apr 19, 2006)

Stockings-wall mart 33cents a pair in clear plastic "eggs"

Scent discriminate-no-a lot of air scent folks absolutely think they can't do it while airscenting, however - isn't the non discriminatory dog doing a discriminatory "missing man lineup" when he finds someone on another ground crew then crosses them off his list of people to look for or when he does not find people on his own ground crew? 

Sarah-I went to the first basic seminar a few years ago and it was very well done. It is truly a great opportunity to work large sources and Lisa, Paul and Brad are all good. We trained some with Paul when he lived in Asheville and have been to a few things with Lisa in the past. 

I am looking forward to a time when I can get to more seminars.


----------

